# Anyone know the correct tuning for "So Far So Good" by Thornley?



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been trying to find it online and it just doesn't seem to exist. I have been able to come close but something is missing. Any help would be appreciated. Cheers!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i have played it in drop D, down 1 1/2 steps...another tuning to try is open G tuned 1/2 step down and with the low D string tuned to a C...

check out the thornleyfans messageboard...there is a tab for it on there!

cheers!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I figured it out. Cool tune. Been playing it note for note for about a week now. The verses are a bit layered and weird if you go by the LP version but I managed to watch a few Youtubers and figured out how the rhythm guy plays it. Thanks again!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

feel free to post it somewhere...either on the messageboard...or ultimate-guitar


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I couldn't be bothered tabbing it competely. The tuning is indeed open G tuned down half a step with the low string tuned to B. This works for alot of his tunes ("Inhale" - 12 string, "Mistake", "Easy Comes" etc..).


----------

